

This Much I Know - projectileboy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandhealth/series/thismuchiknow

======
Doughnutter
I must say, I really love this one from Lundgren: "The memory of you is all
that's left of you when you die, so I'd like to be remembered as a generous,
loving human being when my time comes."

